# CO2 Questions!!



## rereed33 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a 47 gallon tall tank, with live plants. I have tried the bio co2 (sugar, yeast) method for co2 in the tank. I guess because of the depth of the tank, the co2 bubbles only last a few days. Wanting to invest in a co2 system, but after shopping around, I am more confused than when I started. What all do I need to buy? solenoids, regulators, etc.... Where can I get an affordable whole system or do I need to buy pieces? Thanks for reading and replying!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean about the bubbles. Depth of the tank has little to do with how long CO2 stays in your tank.

You can look around for used stuff. My personal opinion is that the only thing that may be okay to go with used stuff is the tank. I prefer to not get used stuff for the other items. 

You can get a Milwaulkee regulator w/solenoid that has the bubble counter built in for about $80. A 5lb tank would be good for that sized tank. A new one is about $65 and then you'll need to get it filled. So that is the reg, tank, bubble counter, and then you'll need either a diffuser or reactor. Numerous options out there. With all parts being new, you can get all setup for less than $200.


----------



## rereed33 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! What I mean about the depth of the tank is that the water pressure seems to stop the bubbles from coming out of the bottle that the mixture is in. The bottle has pressure on it when I open it, but no bubbles are coming out into the tank. Where is a good place to get the whole system?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can get everything at the below link. Some cheaper prices on certain parts at other places, but shipping cost and being able to get it all in one place, you'll end up better going with them. I really like their carbondoser electronic regulators, but they are $229 each.
CO2 Accessories


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What type of diffuser are you using?I myself want pressurized as well, but am so lost on what to buy,so have been doing the yeast.My diffuser is a bamboo chopstick.My ceramic one broke.


----------



## rereed33 (Apr 17, 2011)

Right now I'm just using an airstone for a diffuser.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> I myself want pressurized as well, but am so lost on what to buy,so have been doing the yeast.


Beverly, if you need help, just ask.

If you click on that link I posted above, you'll see all the stuff available.

Tank - smallest 2.5lb. (gives measurement of it, make sure it is compatible for where you want to keep it) $52.99-empty, $89.99-full. Could be worth it to get it filled from them until you find a place that can fill them. Oxygen and welding supply stores will usually do it. Check craigslist also.

Regulator - Also on that page you'll see the Milwaulkee MA957 regulator. It comes with a solenoid (electrical switch to control CO2 and allows you to place on a timer) and bubble counter. $87.99.

Reactor or Diffuser (your choice) - you'll need one or the other. A diffuser will shoot tiny bubbles all over your tank. A reactor will mix the CO2 with the water usually before it hits the water - you get the same thing without all the tiny bubbles. A lot of people prefer the reactor for this reason. I'd recommend the Red Sea CO2 reactor 500 off of that page for a reactor.

After those items you'll just need some CO2 tubing, a check valve, and if you wanted, a drop checker. I'd recommend getting the drop checker.

Just PM me if you need help any further with what to buy or setting it all up. Easier than you think.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Also forgot to add, if you have smaller tanks you could use a 20oz paintball tank setup. All you would need is the adpator for the tank (also listed in the items on that link I posted) and everything else is the same from there. You can get a 20oz tank at Dick's Sporting Goods for about $35 and they will fill it for you the first time free, $4.50 after that. 

I have this type of setup on my 29g. It has been running now for nearly 2 months and no change in tank pressure yet. I have read people getting as much as 4 months out of them before needing to be refilled.

There is some fear in those that are using this setup that as paintball stuff all shifts over to HPA (high pressure air) that you won't be able to get it filled. But from what I've read, as long as the lower end paintball guns are out there, it will not go away.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You can also check out Big Al's Online. These aren't the best that money can buy (as you have to build those ones yourself), but will definately get you a complete setup.

As for diffusers, I love the glass nano's. All I use...even on the DIY setups.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

bestaquariumregulator.com

aquariumplants.com (although I am using regulator number 3 in less then a year)
The first link sells parts you will NEED eventually, the aquariumplants.com regulators are very fragile as far as duarbility goes, they work great dont get me wrong and its a no brainer regulator.
Its worth the money and come with a full lifetime warranty(why I have 3 of em lol) #2 broke yesterday and thats where the o ring seals to the tank which is the most commonly broke part due to machining tolerances in the brass they use.

I use aquariumplants.com's M5000 reactor for my diffuser.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ray, your first site....Rex isn't very customer service minded, lol. Ever read everything on his website? It will crack you up. I sent him money for something about two months ago, exactly as he asks you to do, and he never accepted payment through paypal. Sent two emails that he never answered, so I took my money back. I like his stuff though.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I shop with him due to his veteran status, he is a Marine Vet so as an Army vet and my pops who is a career Navy Vet we tend to stick to our own and help eachother out.

Sorry you had that experience but yeah he works full time and its true when he gets around to it he ships everything fast ONCE he can get to it.

I run mine much like his, Ben. If you dont like the way I run my business, move along lol. He like me is a one man team so between the businesses and having jobs time is a hot commodity and to be honest its a very productive way to do business, we dont get tire kickers we get customers who wants the best but also know exactly what they want.

I got ALOT of respect for the guy,sorry lol. 
He accepts PayPal, I placed a fert order a day or two before the overflow, I think his got here in two days that time. I do know I gotta place an order for those nylon crush washers for my Co2 tank though, ill do that tonight.


OH, OP, if you need a Ph Monitor I got one cheap in the for sale area on here, its a SMS122


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> I shop with him due to his veteran status, he is a Marine Vet so as an Army vet and my pops who is a career Navy Vet we tend to stick to our own and help eachother out.


I would shop with him for that reason alone, being in the Navy currently myself. But, I haven't needed anything in a while. Any of my regulators go or start ticking me off, I'll replace with one of his.


----------

